# Bruno is a AmBully?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I had someone today ask if Bruno was a AmBully. Bruno is short and stocky,with a smaller tail...But a Bully?!!?!?

The guy said he raised bullies and that Bruno was one... What do you all think?

(He also said Bullies were pitties soooooo)










For those who don't know,Bruno is the red colored one.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

You know the deal, Xiahks. No ped, no definite answer. He does have a bit of a bully look to him in that pic though. I've never really noticed before.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I started taking notice a little bit ago. After the Bully 101 thread was posted. I was looking at pics... I never really thought much about it though,until he mentioned it.

Yes I know no way to know for sure,but I like to see what others think,just on his looks.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

He looks like he has filled out a bit.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think he looks like he has some Bully in him as well.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Maybee some camelot blood? if not bully as mentioned.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He's filled out a lot in the last couple months. I was looking at older pics.
let us compare shall we?

First day I got him










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Now:




























His color has even changed slightly. I think it might be his new RAW diet though.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh I forgot about the Camelot Blood line...I should look more into that.
I wish he had papers,just so I knew. But beind a rescue,I will never know for sure.
Even a DNA test would tell me nothing lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he really is looking good, he could have bully in him or could just be a thicker line or amstaff in there , hard to tell . he is looking great though I really like that boy


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

Thanks :3 I love him. He's my special little boy~ I think he is a great breed ambassador.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

he does look like he has some bully in him.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like your boy a lot I have seen old photos of Pitties with that mug  I think people tend to generalize anything that is stocky or broad as Bully. Again every dog is different and you can have a liter of different body types specially if the pedigree is not tight. My bro in law has a dog that is close to 90 pounds with a 24 inch head, I am not too sure on the ped of the dog but his litermate is like 40-50 pounds and looks like a regular bully breed petbull. THe dog is an exact copy of the father and the mom looks like an apbt small size with the general characteristics. Because there is such diversity of blood in all the bull breeds in each mating you can have a throw back or something completely off. You can have dogs with American Bully pedigrees by all means but this does not mean they are the actual type being shown in the ring. My boy Bernie has a ton of Bully blood in his pedigree and has dimensions beyong the real APBT but I could never consider him a Bully, I guess I call it a Bully to people that ask me so they do not get confused but realistically speaking my dog is far from what a show Bully should look like. Also, he is not an APBT so I just call him a scatterbred Bully dog lol If his pedigree was equal from his sire and dam's side I would have had a Bully, but his Dam's sire is not Bully is just long legged dogs with thicker features but still not the real Bully. There is no mistaken when you see a real bully because it's a dog so unique in its features that well you could tell from a mile away it cannot be mistaken for an APBT. Also the second you mix in a dog with longer features right away you change the outcome. I have seen one of Bernie's brothers that practically shares the same pedigree except Bernie has a different mother, but that other dog's pedigree contains every dog in Bernie's ped and the dog is low, stocky, short limbed and wide.

Look at Bernie's dads pedigree and all the dogs in it and then look at the mom's side.

American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmmm. Very interesting read. Thanks for the input! I am going to check out the link.

It's just nice to know what you have. LOL. As for Bruno,his mug is the best part. He's always so goofy looking. 

ps: I think Bernie is adorable. He looks drooly.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Hmmm. Very interesting read. Thanks for the input! I am going to check out the link.
> 
> It's just nice to know what you have. LOL. As for Bruno,his mug is the best part. He's always so goofy looking.
> 
> ps: I think Bernie is adorable. He looks drooly.


I love your boys expression there is a picture from the late 1800's early 1900's and this dog is photographed with a baby or something and your boy has the same angry sour mug face as that dog lol I have to find it !

Bernie only drools if it's food related or after drinking water lol

Check out the link you can visually see what I mean about the body types


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bernie only drools if it's food related or after drinking water lol


LOL Bruno too. I have a pic where there is drool hanging from his mouth and attached to his collar,it was so nasty.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Check out this link and look at all the old vintage photos of Bully breeds, you can see their heavy construction and mugs 

Haynes Pit Bulls - A Vintage Photo History of the Pit Bull and its Ancestors


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

looks bully to me as well


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love all those old photos. It's to bad Stubby is stuffed in the attic at the Smithsonian


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ho snap. This look like Bruno


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Might be mixed breed but i see bully. I dont see any APBT if thats what your asking.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

In Bruno? note,he is NOT that dog pictured above.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> I had someone today ask if Bruno was a AmBully. Bruno is short and stocky,with a smaller tail...But a Bully?!!?!?
> 
> The guy said he raised bullies and that Bruno was one... What do you all think?
> 
> ...


If the red one in these are Bruno than yes. Hes too big/bulky mass to be an APBT.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> If the red one in these are Bruno than yes. Hes too big/bulky mass to be an APBT.


Have you seen Hollingsworth dogs? They are Pretty stocky or look at Bobby Peru, I don't think it has American bully blood. Maybe amstaff but If look at old photos there is Plenty of evidence that not all apbt are built like greyhounds.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Where is Stan at ? Show your bullbiters  no American bully blood in them and they look like mini tanks.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am sure there were no razors edge back at this time. This dog looks thick


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Have you seen Hollingsworth dogs? They are Pretty stocky or look at Bobby Peru, I don't think it has American bully blood. Maybe amstaff but If look at old photos there is Plenty of evidence that not all apbt are built like greyhounds.


Yes your right not all of them are but the likely hood of a rescue being built like this being in the select few lines of APBTs that build a little more heavy are much more slimmer than being a bully.

Given we dont know anything about the dog and he didnt see the parents from a trusted breeder can only mean we are basing it on looks.

Also i have seen many people running "stockier APBTs" that are in fact, mixed with bully not that far back in the lines.

Its a safe assumption Bruno is AmBully not APBT. The general public is confused enough over what a true APBT is and looks like, theres no need to add to that confusion for a rescue.

Also, if Bruno had Amstaff that would would have been one horrible breeding that took place.

True APBT's are going to be leaner, even the "stockier" or "larger" ones are still lean even though they are built a little heavier. Bruno is much more wider and bulkier in mass than an APBT. Sure, theres a slim chance he might have some in there but its not enough appearance wise to say much about it.

People need to get over this ashamed of owning a Bully thing, we all know there are well conditioned and bred bullies out there.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with owning a bully lol people call anything thick bully and it's kind of disrespecting the American bully breed. Go see firehazards bull biters and let me know what you think.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is an American Bully Bruno looks nowhere near it, btw I love Bruno  he is a beautiful petbull.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love my bully lol. 

Bully or not- Bruno is lucky to have ya and is a good looking dog.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> This is an American Bully Bruno looks nowhere near it, btw I love Bruno  he is a beautiful petbull.


You showed one type of bully. I know what an American Bully is and i know what an American Pit Bull Terrier is. FH has at least one dog with Carver in it, Myles has Carver as well on the apbt side. Bruno doesn't look anything like FH's dogs either.

As i have said, theres enough confusion with this breed appearance, genetics, etc. Theres no reason to add to this confusion when Bruno is more than likely American Bully or mix than anything. Theres no point in debating this since we won't know for sure.

I do consider it wrong to say hes APBT, 1. based on appearance and 2. Theres no known history.

You say its disrespectful to the Bully world to consider anything "thick" to be a Bully well, its equally insulting to consider anything "thick" to be APBT when the vast majority of well bred APBT's are not large by any means.

Theres no reason to keep the cycle going with bigger dogs saying they are APBT when theres a good chance they are not unless they are proven/have a ped/etc and know 100% what they are.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I lOve Brunos signature mug  people need to look at some real Bullies so they stop generalizing all non apbt dogs as Bullies that's all I trying to say. 

I still have to find Bruno's twin from the past  I think I have the pic saved in my Iphoto.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> You showed one type of bully. I know what an American Bully is and i know what an American Pit Bull Terrier is. FH has at least one dog with Carver in it, Myles has Carver as well on the apbt side. Bruno doesn't look anything like FH's dogs either.
> 
> As i have said, theres enough confusion with this breed appearance, genetics, etc. Theres no reason to add to this confusion when Bruno is more than likely American Bully or mix than anything. Theres no point in debating this since we won't know for sure.
> 
> ...


I never said he was a pure bred apbt from game lines. He is a mix of bull breeds but not an apbt and not an American bully.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


>


Lollilolol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^ glad you like. I like to be the funny guy.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> I never said he was a pure bred apbt from game lines. He is a mix of bull breeds but not an apbt and not an American bully.


I have seen American Bullies look exactly like Bruno. Many in fact.

However im done with this conversation, theres really no point in it.

Bottom line its a rescue, if you want to be on the safe side just go with AmBully mix or just mutt.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Show me those American Bully show winners that look like Bruno please  tell what bloodlines they are as well. Bruno is a bull breed mix


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

People have to be blind to think any of those dogs look like APBT's. There is no APBT old or new that looks like an American Bully Period. A staff maybe but not an APBT. I have seen the biggest freaks like Baracudda, Mayday, Alligator, Hollingsworth, and at 75+ lbs they still look like APBT's regardless of size. People want to believe what they want to believe and convince themselves otherwise. And even still out of the handful of freaks from the past the majority of them were under 60 lbs. There are many different standards for the American Bully but there is only one for the APBT. KMG some people are in denial and you just can't get them to see the truth regardless of the facts. 


Bruno is def NOT an APBT he may have some APBT blood mixed in but he looks like an American Bully mix he does not carry the bullier traits that they are breeding for now to fit the ABKC standards but he def show's exaggerated characteristics that are NOT of the APBT standards. He's very Lippy, Short Muzzle, barrel chest, Pronounced exaggerated head. Then we can look at his size he is very wide and he is not square. 

You don't have a pedigree on Bruno but most of us here agree that Burno appears to have some bully in him and could be mixed with other breeds as well. Without a pedigree you will never know. But Bruno does not look like an APBT even a larger APBT.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I also could care less what he is. I would love him even if he was a yippy dog.

He has the best personality and is a big goofy love bug,I just wanted to see what others thought.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

See this is what I wanted to know. THANKS SADIE! 
He is only 55lbs however so I knew he wasn't to much of a now standard sized bully. After recent conversations with Bully breeders,I began to wonder.

Now I have to change his Breed at the vet. LOL,and start telling people he's not APBT XD I guess I now have WAY more to learn.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your welcome Bruno is awesome regardless of his purity or type in the eyes of the media they are all Pitbull's anyway. Right now Beia is still growing I would like to see her when she is full grown since they change so much as they mature.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Check out this link and look at all the old vintage photos of Bully breeds, you can see their heavy construction and mugs
> 
> Haynes Pit Bulls - A Vintage Photo History of the Pit Bull and its Ancestors


Thanks for linking that site, David. There were some photos on there I hadn't seen before. Quite a few Hinks looking dogs on there too which was interesting.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> People have to be blind to think any of those dogs look like APBT's. There is no APBT old or new that looks like an American Bully Period. A staff maybe but not an APBT. I have seen the biggest freaks like Baracudda, Mayday, Alligator, Hollingsworth, and at 75+ lbs they still look like APBT's regardless of size. People want to believe what they want to believe and convince themselves otherwise. And even still out of the handful of freaks from the past the majority of them were under 60 lbs. There are many different standards for the American Bully but there is only one for the APBT. KMG some people are in denial and you just can't get them to see the truth regardless of the facts.
> 
> Bruno is def NOT an APBT he may have some APBT blood mixed in but he looks like an American Bully mix he does not carry the bullier traits that they are breeding for now to fit the ABKC standards but he def show's exaggerated characteristics that are NOT of the APBT standards. He's very Lippy, Short Muzzle, barrel chest, Pronounced exaggerated head. Then we can look at his size he is very wide and he is not square.
> 
> You don't have a pedigree on Bruno but most of us here agree that Burno appears to have some bully in him and could be mixed with other breeds as well. Without a pedigree you will never know. But Bruno does not look like an APBT even a larger APBT.


I actually agree with what you said on the last paragraph it makes sense. People need to stop labeling everything apbt and also ambully. Each breed is totally different.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Thanks for linking that site, David. There were some photos on there I hadn't seen before. Quite a few Hinks looking dogs on there too which was interesting.


No prob I love the vintage photos


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> People have to be blind to think any of those dogs look like APBT's. There is no APBT old or new that looks like an American Bully Period. A staff maybe but not an APBT. I have seen the biggest freaks like Baracudda, Mayday, Alligator, Hollingsworth, and at 75+ lbs they still look like APBT's regardless of size. People want to believe what they want to believe and convince themselves otherwise. And even still out of the handful of freaks from the past the majority of them were under 60 lbs. There are many different standards for the American Bully but there is only one for the APBT. KMG some people are in denial and you just can't get them to see the truth regardless of the facts.
> 
> Bruno is def NOT an APBT he may have some APBT blood mixed in but he looks like an American Bully mix he does not carry the bullier traits that they are breeding for now to fit the ABKC standards but he def show's exaggerated characteristics that are NOT of the APBT standards. He's very Lippy, Short Muzzle, barrel chest, Pronounced exaggerated head. Then we can look at his size he is very wide and he is not square.
> 
> You don't have a pedigree on Bruno but most of us here agree that Burno appears to have some bully in him and could be mixed with other breeds as well. Without a pedigree you will never know. But Bruno does not look like an APBT even a larger APBT.





davidfitness83 said:


> I actually agree with what you said on the last paragraph it makes sense. People need to stop labeling everything apbt and also ambully. Each breed is totally different.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry- I couldnt resist


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

David I agree with you on the fact that a pedigree should determine what a dog is. The op is asking us if bruno could have American bully in him without a pedigree i can only give her my opinion based on breed standards and the dogs/standards I have studied. He doesn't appear to fit either standard completely but he does carry some of the bullier traits. That doesn't make him an Abkc standard bully it just means he most likely carries some bully blood behind him. He's a mutt without a pedigree we can only go off our experience with the breeds and base our opinions off that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Once again I concur lol I think you have the right mentality regarding Bullies. I wish more people were open minded to the breed characteristics of American bullies and that not every dog out of standard is Bully by default. I'm going to bed good night


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a bully breeder tell my friend that if I had the papers I could have shown him...It had to do with his tail...I dunno what though.
I am not "hip" on the show dog standards at all,cause I wouldn't show my dogs. Something about walking around a ring,just seems boring to me.
And I personally have nothing against bullies. But I have only ever seen them up close once,and MAN they are HUGE! That was why I didn't think Bruno was one cause he isn't that wide,or short legged.

Well....Now he kinda is.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

With no pedigree I don't think he is a bully. I think its funny how people will say you can't tell APBT without a ped, yet anything that is out of APBT standard will get labeled a bully. With no pedigree it is just a dog of unknown origin. I don't think that being an pitbull type dog but with Bully features is what defines a dog as a bully any more than a dog looking APBT actually makes it one....


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish there was a way to get papers. But seeing as he was dumped in a field,I doubt anyone had any. LOL


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> With no pedigree I don't think he is a bully. I think its funny how *people will say you can't tell APBT without a ped, yet anything that is out of APBT standard will get labeled a bully.* With no pedigree it is just a dog of unknown origin. I don't think that being an pitbull type dog but with Bully features is what defines a dog as a bully any more than a dog looking APBT actually makes it one....


^This^. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He's my mutt. I figured he wasn't full pit,when I saw the pitties on here,his structure is way different. And he has stubby little legs. lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> People have to be blind to think any of those dogs look like APBT's. There is no APBT old or new that looks like an American Bully Period. A staff maybe but not an APBT. I have seen the biggest freaks like Baracudda, Mayday, Alligator, Hollingsworth, and at 75+ lbs they still look like APBT's regardless of size. People want to believe what they want to believe and convince themselves otherwise. And even still out of the handful of freaks from the past the majority of them were under 60 lbs. There are many different standards for the American Bully but there is only one for the APBT. KMG some people are in denial and you just can't get them to see the truth regardless of the facts.
> 
> Bruno is def NOT an APBT he may have some APBT blood mixed in but he looks like an American Bully mix he does not carry the bullier traits that they are breeding for now to fit the ABKC standards but he def show's exaggerated characteristics that are NOT of the APBT standards. He's very Lippy, Short Muzzle, barrel chest, Pronounced exaggerated head. Then we can look at his size he is very wide and he is not square.
> 
> You don't have a pedigree on Bruno but most of us here agree that Burno appears to have some bully in him and could be mixed with other breeds as well. Without a pedigree you will never know. But Bruno does not look like an APBT even a larger APBT.


Yeah i know Sadie, always worth a shot though!

David if you were talking to me not once did i say Bruno was of standard, Sadie pretty much said what i have been saying if you go back and fully ready my posts :roll: But no harm done, i guess she made it more clear.

EDIT: I dont keep up with shows or show dogs, give me a working dog over a show dog any day


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I hear you .. I have tried till I am blue in the face I just give my opinion take it or leave it I don't care anymore if you want to call your 100 lb dog an APBT knock yourself out the media think's they are all APBT's anyway. It's not up to me to get other's to do their research and homework. I have learned a lot from the better known and well respected bully folks as well as some old timer's . I also don't just take one's word I check with credible resources to verify what I am being told is true. There is also plenty of book's written by real dog men that are available to us people just have to take the time to pick one up and read it. There are not too many people I agree with on most occasions but you seem to get it KMD. We def think along the same lines.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been calling him APBT this whole time,cause no one on here said anything different until I asked.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't tell anyone what there dog is unless they ask me for my opinion and even then I ask to see a pedigree before I give them my opinion. I was not directing that comment to anyone here just so you know I am just saying in general if people want to believe that these larger exaggerated dog's are APBT's I don't care anymore. I am responsible for what I own and I know what my dog's are and represent them as such. In your case hun you don't have a pedigree so the feedback your getting about Bruno is just peoples opinions. I am not saying he is a Bully or an APBT without a ped we can't say for sure what he is. I am simply saying he does carry the bullier traits and based off my opinion I believe to him to be a mix of Bully and Apbt blood and he might even have other breed's in him.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I will call him Ampit. Not to be confused with armpit.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> I will call him Ampit. Not to be confused with armpit.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

he is pretty stocky looking ... how much does bruno weigh?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno,the last time I checked was 55lbs.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I hear you .. I have tried till I am blue in the face I just give my opinion take it or leave it I don't care anymore if you want to call your 100 lb dog an APBT knock yourself out the media think's they are all APBT's anyway. It's not up to me to get other's to do their research and homework. I have learned a lot from the better known and well respected bully folks as well as some old timer's . I also don't just take one's word I check with credible resources to verify what I am being told is true. There is also plenty of book's written by real dog men that are available to us people just have to take the time to pick one up and read it. There are not too many people I agree with on most occasions but you seem to get it KMD. We def think along the same lines.


I like to believe i know what im talking about! :rofl: Of course theres always room to learn which im more than grateful of learning new things. Thank you for the kind words Sadie, its hard to come by people now in days that truly get this breed, as well as the Bandogge, Fila and many other of the "underground" breeds.

Xiahko; 55lbs you say? He must be fairly short or gained a bit of weight? Pictures i realize can be misleading but he doesn't appear to have your typical physical appearance of 55lbs. He may very well be that weight, you know better than i do but if i had to guess id say at least 65lbs.. Just basing that on the pictures of course.

Just love him for whatever he is, im sure hes a good dog. Im sorry if i came off a bit rough on you but one thing that aggravates me to no end is mislabeling dogs, especially since this breed is in the predicament its in.

If i were you, id say "hes a rescue so your not quite sure, but he may have AmBully or APBT lines in there some where." That way your not really misleading anyone but your still leaning towards a "bully breed". Its in there, what ever it may be. Just who knows.

Does your town have BSL? If so id just say rescue and leave it at that. No point in making your life harder on yourself if your unsure!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Yeah i know Sadie, always worth a shot though!
> 
> David if you were talking to me not once did i say Bruno was of standard, Sadie pretty much said what i have been saying if you go back and fully ready my posts :roll: But no harm done, i guess she made it more clear.
> 
> EDIT: I dont keep up with shows or show dogs, give me a working dog over a show dog any day


I too admire working dogs but I don't agree with generalizations on any breed. At one point in history that is all there was, some of them were very essential tools to aid humans until modernization and industrialization took place.

If you had pulled out show dog names and bloodlines (peds) comparing them to Bruno I would have agreed with your opinion on the dog being an AMBully. At the end of the day, without a ped it is just a family furry pet member:woof:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> With no pedigree I don't think he is a bully. I think its funny how people will say you can't tell APBT without a ped, yet anything that is out of APBT standard will get labeled a bully. With no pedigree it is just a dog of unknown origin. I don't think that being an pitbull type dog but with Bully features is what defines a dog as a bully any more than a dog looking APBT actually makes it one....


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::clap::roll:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He is 55lbs. He is a stubby dog. He is short,about my knee height and I am like 5"6'?
He is a bit of a fatty too though. But he is not 65 lbs,not even close. LOL

I don;t think you were hard on me at all. And no, I am lucky enough that my town has no BSL. Though,most "aggressive" breeds are not allowed in apt.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This was my paperless petbull and he was 65 pounds. There is nothing Bully about this dog either, he is long and lean his parents looked pretty normal too.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> This was my paperless petbull and he was 65 pounds. There is nothing Bully about this dog either, he is long and lean his parents looked pretty normal too.


Based on the height alone makes me think Staffordshire type mix or potentially something mixed in to give more height. Looks lengthy, looks almost as tall if not the same height (kind of hard to judge based on the angle of him to you) as Myles.

This isn't a thread of standard vs not so im not really going to go into it given there are threads already here for that. The only thing i will say is 65lbs, while not impossible would be a HUGE APBT. Again, not going to debate this though. Enough threads out there on the subject as it is.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Based on the height alone makes me think Staffordshire type mix or potentially something mixed in to give more height. Looks lengthy, looks almost as tall if not the same height (kind of hard to judge based on the angle of him to you) as Myles.
> 
> This isn't a thread of standard vs not so im not really going to go into it given there are threads already here for that. The only thing i will say is 65lbs, while not impossible would be a HUGE APBT. Again, not going to debate this though. Enough threads out there on the subject as it is.


I honestly think he had lab or something in it, and I neutered him young so I think that caused him to grow so much taller maybe increasing his weight? he ate double of Bernie eats and weighed almost 20 pounds less, that Darn dog could walk 5 miles come back to the yard and go ape crap sprinting like a maniac lol


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Based on the height alone makes me think Staffordshire type mix or potentially something mixed in to give more height. Looks lengthy, looks almost as tall if not the same height (kind of hard to judge based on the angle of him to you) as Myles.
> 
> This isn't a thread of standard vs not so im not really going to go into it given there are threads already here for that. The only thing i will say is 65lbs, while not impossible would be a HUGE APBT. Again, not going to debate this though. Enough threads out there on the subject as it is.


Staffordshire's are not tall.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

fishinrob said:


> Staffordshire's are not tall.


Your right but i have seen quite a few American Staffordshire's taller than APBT's.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Your right but i have seen quite a few American Staffordshire's taller than APBT's.


American Kennel Club - American Staffordshire Terrier



> Ranging in size from 17 to 19 inches tall at the shoulder.


United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)



> The American Pit Bull Terrier must be both powerful and agile so actual weight and height are less important than the correct proportion of weight to height. Desirable weight for a mature male in good condition is between 35 and 60 pounds. Desirable weight for a mature female in good condition is between 30 and 50 pounds. Dogs over these weights are not to be penalized unless they are disproportionately massive or rangy


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> American Kennel Club - American Staffordshire Terrier
> 
> United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)


Yes, if you want to go by breed set standards sure, your right.

However in the "real world" 90% of well bred APBT's rarely reach over 45lbs. Well bred AmStaffs are usually in the mid 40's to 60's. They are in fact generally larger as well as taller on average, from my experience any way.

But hey, what do i know. I don't generally keep a "close" eye on AmStaffs as i do SBT's, APBT's and other breeds. So hey if im wrong im wrong just going by what ive seen over the years. I've seen some Amstaffs shorter, same height but generally ive seen them (as in a majority) a bit taller and larger.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> I also could care less what he is. I would love him even if he was a yippy dog.
> 
> He has the best personality and is a big goofy love bug,I just wanted to see what others thought.


then that is all that matters =] I just recently found out that Izzos grandmother on the Dams side was a full american bull dog , so the whole time I thought a had a APBT I was wrong .. but the way I see it it doesnt matter , she is beautiful , strong , loyal and the biggest clown I know .. =]


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> I will call him Ampit. Not to be confused with armpit.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:oke:


----------

